
Three days that saved the euro - sz4kerto
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/22/three-days-to-save-the-euro-greece
======
makeitstop
Whether you agree with it or not, calling the German demands "asset stripping"
is sheer propaganda.

The privatisation of these government properties is EU policy Greece signed up
for long before the crisis, and like so many other policies and agreements
simply refused to carry out.

~~~
throwawayaway
So which policy is this? You try to make it sound as if this is common policy
in the EU.

Holding the amount generated from privatisation in trust at the ECB - that is
unique to the Schauble proposal Greek situation. To call Schauble's proposal
as anything other than asset stripping is propaganda too. It seems we are on
opposite sides of a propaganda war.

Under this as yet unnamed policy: Have all countries signed up to privatise
government properties? Have any complied?

In the article many people are reported to say Greece didn't have 50bn of
assets to privatise. It's quite ridiculous of you to suggest that a) this is
normal, b) everyone else had already done it.

------
robk
Glenn is truly impressive as a negotiator.

Fantastic piece overall. Funny to think of EU presidents popping down the
hallway to say "is Matteo around?"

------
giorgosts
Capital controls and all the chaos these entailed were actually imposed before
the referendum not after, as suggested in this article. The European Central
Bank froze its liquidity support immediately once Tsipras announced the
referendum. The Greeks voted NO while they were in the queues for the bank
ATMs.

